# Paraffin Lined Barrel?



## pete1325 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi, quick question; I picked up a slightly used 15 gallon oak barrel that the owner said was wax (paraffin?) lined. Is this okay to age wine in? I always heard charred or natural oak barrels where best. Also, the guy stored it two-three years ago with some lees left in it that took some doing to get all the dried pieces out. Obviously from sitting the galvanized bands and some staves are loose and will need a good soaking to expand the wood and clean the inside. After all this will it be a good candidate to age wine in? The paraffin liner worries me.....thanks.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 12, 2019)

I remember a friend of mine lining his barrel with hard paraffin - or call it a white candle vax.
Doesn't seem to react with wine.

I understand there is a limit on how many times wooden barrels can be reused. Paraffin essentially removes the wood from the equation and allows it to be reused many times. 
Also addresses any leaks, reduces "breathing".

Having said all that, I use stainless steel


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 12, 2019)

Why would you paraffin line a barrel? Doesn't that remove the biggest benefit of using a barrel, micro-oxidation. I don't think I would want that.


----------



## balatonwine (Jan 13, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> Why would you paraffin line a barrel? Doesn't that remove the biggest benefit of using a barrel, micro-oxidation.



Maybe for long term storage, to repurposed an old barrel that can can no longer add any oak and where micro-oxygenation is not desired. Or for the same reason some clay amphora are wax lined: making a white or amber wine where micro-oxidation is not desired in the wine making process.

That is, there is more than one way to make and store wine.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 13, 2019)

balatonwine said:


> Maybe for long term storage, to repurposed an old barrel that can can no longer add any oak and where micro-oxygenation is not desired. Or for the same reason some clay amphora are wax lined: making a white or amber wine where micro-oxidation is not desired in the wine making process.
> 
> That is, there is more than one way to make and store wine.


I hadn't thought of the long term storage. I suppose, if all you have ever dealt with is barrels. Use a waxed off barrel for long term storage.


----------



## pete1325 (Jan 13, 2019)

I agree, doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me either. It sort of defeats the purpose of getting the oaky flavors when aging wine. This barrel clearly has 15 "PP" painted on the end. I looked it up and it say it stands for "Paraffin". Has anyone ever dismantled a barrel, sanded the inside of the staves and put it back together?


----------

